
Shit Programmers Say - YouTube - thesash
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=8WZr6fvtEgk#!
======
kalistoga
love this version. Been coming cross all kinds of different "shit * say"
lately and most of them were pretty pretentious.

Love how this video depicts programmers as people who value "shut up and get
things done" :)

